# How to access Accessory Mode?



## lintbrush (Jan 15, 2018)

I assume by not pressing my brake pedal and pressing the start button I’m in accessory mode? I wanted to just have my radio on at the drive-in, but in this mode my navigation was on sucking up battery, not to mention lighting up the inside of my cabin more than I wanted. Was keeping my fingers crossed that the Atlas would be smart enough to shut things off if my battery got too low, but it never got to that point.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lintbrush said:


> I assume by not pressing my brake pedal and pressing the start button I’m in accessory mode? I wanted to just have my radio on at the drive-in, but in this mode my navigation was on sucking up battery, not to mention lighting up the inside of my cabin more than I wanted. Was keeping my fingers crossed that the Atlas would be smart enough to shut things off if my battery got too low, but it never got to that point.


If you want the radio on, just push the HU "on" button. No Accessory required. Time to read your OM.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The radio will turn on without the ignition switch..I think that solves your problem. Question is how long will it stay on? I know my Focus will cut it off once the battery starts to drain beyond a certain point. I get your questions now...drive-in movie! We have one here and both of these questions are relevant for me as well!


----------

